# Fin rot, quick deterioration, death



## Acichted (Oct 9, 2016)

Just yesterday I noticed one of my peacocks fins were rotting away. He was all good 1 or 2 days before that. This morning it was much worse, and he died mid-morning. Seems like it hit and killed him very quickly. I tested my water after first noticing the issue yesterday and yikes my nitrate level was around 80, ammonia and nitrite zero. Tank is 75 gallon, now has 15 peacocks/haps, all 3-5 inch range. Tank has been setup for 1 year, cichlids in it since July and this particular fish since September. When I first set it up I was religious about testing the water. After I thought I had a system down (20-25% WC twice a week), I stopped testing. Haven't tested the water in maybe 6 months. I now realize I was not changing enough water and should test at least once a month.

Here are some pictures:
Wednesday night when I first noticed the issue









Thursday morning looking worse









and dead Thursday mid-morning









My questions are...what happened to my fish? Are the high nitrate levels likely the main cause? Wasn't being bullied or swimming away from other fish, not hiding. Apart from watching my nitrate levels and larger water changes, anything I should treat the rest of my tank with now to try avoid this happening to other fish? I've done 3 water changes since last night and will continue daily until my nitrate level is back around 20. I retested again today and it's better but still high.

I had a hospital tank setup but just recently filled it with fry. Curious if anyone thinks had I put this fish in a hospital tank Wednesday night when I first noticed the issue and treated (with what?), could he have survived?


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

That is not fin rot. One of your other fishes attacked it and harassed it. It was killed, not death by disease.


----------



## Acichted (Oct 9, 2016)

Interesting but somewhat relieving that you think that. This guy really seemed to be holding his own, middle of the chain. Other fish seemed to get harassed more than him. I did see my dragon blood peck at him Thursday morning, but figured he was just taking advantage of the weak opponent, not that he caused it. I've heard Dragon Bloods can be pains, but I haven't observed that with mine. There are other fish I'm more suspicious of, I'll keep a closer look. Thanks


----------



## wryan (Dec 6, 2015)

It's what you can't or don't see that happens at night that can be a problem.

I lost 5 juvie Ngara Flametails that way ... no obvious signs of aggression while the tank was lit and no indication whatsoever that any of them were being picked on, other than the last one (who was hovering at the top in a corner) ... just found them dead on the bottom of the tank in the morning, one at a time (in one case there were two IIRC)


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

But nitrates are not helping. Go all the way down to 10ppm. Consider 20ppm your maximum.


----------



## Acichted (Oct 9, 2016)

Thanks for the responses, helps me out. I watched for a while tonight and my flavescent and otter point were locking lips with the flavescent the instigator. Occasionally the lwanda would chase the otter point as well. I didn't think it would've been the flavescent but maybe it is... I guess I'll have to spend more time watching my tank...bummer


----------

